# Hello from Ireland.... and help!



## Silverfish (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello all!

I'm not a mouse breeder, but I am a mouse enthusiast, they're just marvellous!

However, due to a bad run of luck where one of my two females died, I'm searching for a breeder in Ireland, as my mouse is on her own and starting to think she's people.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums 

It is difficult to find breeders in Ireland - whereabouts are you? In the north, some of the exotic pet shops get mice inf rom time to time, and in the south, there are one of two breeders registered with the UK mouse breeders club. You could also try http://irishrat.proboards.com/index.cgi? as they may know mousey people!

Kallan


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum, I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello, welcome and good luck finding some mice, no one should be without mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Silverfish (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for the welcome!

I'm in the South, it does seem very hard to find any here! I originally got Daisy and Poppy from a pet shop, however Daisy developed respiratory problems and passed before I could get her to a vet. Any shops I've asked have said they'll order some in, but you don't know what you're getting when you do that - I did get one who started to show problems when I got it home, it was also infested with chyletiella mites and gave them to my poor little Poppy, unfortunately the new mouse didn't survive the treatment and Poppy has had to have several trips to the vet for repeated treatment! She's gotten the all-clear now however, but she's definitely very lonely, so hopefully I can find a friend for her!

I also keep fish, shrimp and snails (5 fish tanks!) and a rabbit, so I might hold off on breeding mice until I can free up more space!


----------



## livemouse (Jul 1, 2012)

haya, have orange self black eye female and orange self red eye male (pretty sure female is pregnant by another male at the mo)
will be getting more soon and have a friend with some so hopefully will be able to sort you out  
living in dublin so all good i hope.. interested in starting a breading program to if your interested!
if your still involved what do you have?


----------



## livemouse (Jul 1, 2012)

Haya all!
Im in dublin and have been breeding away..
running about seven tanks at the moment..
got a nice collection.. if anyone wants any or is interested in swapping let me know!
I have been doing a bit of swapping and things are getting going for me now to actually be able to see results..
Also Id love if we could get enough irish people together to have a show or competition but im sure there are only a handful of people but if we all get everyone we know who keeps and breads then who knows...
I also have a pair of ferrets who i will be breading this summer if anyone is interested let me know -I can only recommend them as a pet!..
Also I tend to find myself in the business of looking after and rehoming animals and pets if anyone is ever in need drop me a line 
good luck and have fun!


----------



## livemouse (Jul 1, 2012)

I also keep fish, shrimp and snails (5 fish tanks!) and a rabbit, so I might hold off on breeding mice until I can free up more space![/quote]

I know this is not helping you free up space or tanks but if you ever want to trade snails for stick-insects or mice do let me know


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Fàilte.
Hope you enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, hope you can find the mice you need.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum  , hope you manage to find a breeder.


----------

